

Facebook Tackles (Really) Big Data With ‘Project Prism’ (2012) - jbr
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/08/facebook-prism/

======
conroy
Other companies with projects named PRISM:

 _Palantir_ [https://docs.palantir.com/metropolisdev/prism-
overview.html](https://docs.palantir.com/metropolisdev/prism-overview.html)

 _Mozilla_ (inactive) [https://mozillalabs.com/en-
US/prism/](https://mozillalabs.com/en-US/prism/)

 _CriticalBlue_ [http://www.criticalblue.com/prism-
technology.html](http://www.criticalblue.com/prism-technology.html)

 _Goodwill_
[http://www.goodwilltalentbridge.com/tb/projectPrism.aspx](http://www.goodwilltalentbridge.com/tb/projectPrism.aspx)

Universities with projects named PRISM:

 _Texas Tech_
[http://www.texastech.edu/it/prism.aspx](http://www.texastech.edu/it/prism.aspx)

 _Georgia Tech_ [http://pag.gatech.edu/prism](http://pag.gatech.edu/prism)

 _Princeton_
[http://www.princeton.edu/prism/industry/industrial_affiliate...](http://www.princeton.edu/prism/industry/industrial_affiliate/)

While many of these projects have nothing to do with technology, they
illustrate a point: PRISM _was_ a great name for a project. The fact that
Facebook has a "Project Prism" too is just coincidence.

~~~
dualogy
> PRISM is a great name for a project

\---or _was_.

~~~
conroy
Agreed, I can't think of any tech company naming a project PRISM again, even
if it's internal.

~~~
kristopolous
Oh I totally will. Back in the PPro days I called the project to get the
workstations cointelpro - and I was just a snippy highschool kid then.

I'm totally going to do this.

------
siddboots
If nothing else, this makes it rather amusing to think of how confused the
engineers behind 'Project Prism' must have been when the first PRISM leaks
were revealed.

------
cldr
> _The result is a platform that can juggle as much as 100 petabytes of data —
> aka hundreds of millions of gigabytes_

No more than 105 million gigabytes actually.

------
davenull
Unfortunate they chose that name for a project involving spanning datacenters
with high-speed fiber connection.

------
bparsons
Uhhhhhhhhhh

